# Hello from NE FL



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello from NE FL. New to microskiffs but not new to much else. I am stepping down from Bay boats and traditional flats skiff (Hewes) to something easier to pole and maneuver. I am really looking forward to finally learning the fine art of fly fishing from my BT Mosquito, scheduled for delivery in September. Thanks to all who have posted Beavertail experiences and shared build information on their Mosquitoes.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome, and post up some pics of that Mosquito when you get it!


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

welcome! Also hail from NE FL.


----------



## DAY Job (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm in Jax. (Mandarin) Welcome!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Lots of us from Jax on here! Good to have you.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome! Agree, need pics! I get to down to little talbot on occasion.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Welcome and I also fish a Mosquito in the JAX area.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

All, thanks for the welcome. My boat goes in the mold next week at Beavertail so I’ll start a new thread when I get pictures from the factory.


----------

